# i really need some help and advice!!!



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

i just looked at my female and i can see some eye spots and she keeps hideing behind the breeding trap, filter, in the plants and anywere she can find. do you think she needs to be put in the breeding trap? i was think about just puting her in the trap for the night and takeing her back out ing the morning. i was just going to put her in there when im not home and can't moniter her and keep her out when i can. do you think this sounds like a good idea or not?


----------

